# Supercharger Closed Warning



## NR4P

While on a long trip yesterday the notice popped up during the drive. And of course caused a bit of worry. 
Checked the Superchargers on the route via the touchscreen all showed some partial use indicating they were operating.

I called Tesla service for charging and agent said she checked them all on my route and didn't see any issues.

Good news they were all open and the message disappeared after my last Supercharger stop.

Wondering if anyone has any insight or experiences why this would appear in my situation?


----------



## Feathermerchant

We had this happen on a long trip also. We had to stop in that city forthe night anyway so we found a hotel with destination charger and never visited the SC. On return trip out route did not take us to that SC.
It was Cookeville, Tn.


----------



## NR4P

Feathermerchant said:


> We had this happen on a long trip also. We had to stop in that city forthe night anyway so we found a hotel with destination charger and never visited the SC. On return trip out route did not take us to that SC.
> It was Cookeville, Tn.


Did it tell you which one one was closed and was it really closed?


----------



## JasonF

I figured out the route you were taking by the progression of superchargers listed. It picked Turkey Lake and then Lake City, but skipped the Ocala and Gainesville ones. Depending on your route beyond Lake City, it could have been warning you about the Gainesville or Ocala superchargers being closed (they're open right now though), or it could have been warning you that one of the _next_ superchargers in the chain is closed, and to take on extra charge at Lake City.


----------



## NR4P

JasonF said:


> I figured out the route you were taking by the progression of superchargers listed. It picked Turkey Lake and then Lake City, but skipped the Ocala and Gainesville ones. Depending on your route beyond Lake City, it could have been warning you about the Gainesville or Ocala superchargers being closed (they're open right now though), or it could have been warning you that one of the _next_ superchargers in the chain is closed, and to take on extra charge at Lake City.


I checked all you mentioned on the TS and they showed 1 stall or more in use. Tesla support agent said no closings in the State. She checked those you mentioned, others and the one just after my destination. She said ignore the message.

Not the best support. No escalation to see the cause or bug report. Frankly why put the message without WHICH supercharger is closed?


----------



## Feathermerchant

I think it was the cookeville SC that the car said was closed. We never went there so I don't know if it was really inop.


----------



## GDN

Last November I was driving up 35 from TX to OK and had a message that the Ardmore, OK SC was non-operational and off line. I pulled in, no one was there, but plugged in and it charged away, about 2 minutes after I started charging it started showing online in the car and on the app again.

If others were charging at the SC's that showed off line, this doesn't seem to be the same situation, but when sharing my situation with the local FB group several figured the internet modem at the station had gone off line or needed rebooting and when I plugged in there are some likely self checks for the station and it reboots the modem or some of the communication infrastructure. I don' know how they communicate with the mothership, but something triggered that communication when I plugged in and brought the SC back online.


----------



## JasonF

It might be the Superchargers use LTE modems like the cars do to report status and charge people's accounts. Those modems go to sleep or disconnect from the tower every once in a while, and they take a long time to reconnect. In your car you sometimes see that when you try to use the app and it fails to connect the first time, but then picks up just fine the next time.


----------



## NR4P

And the answer to my question is.......
I located the issue, I think its a bug in s/w code. Here's why.

On Friday, it came on screen the moment I left the Ft. Drum FL supercharger. I drove to my final destination over 300 miles with it on. Everything was open and fine.
Today on the return trip, I stopped at Ft. Drum again. And the moment I pulled away, it came on, all the way to my home with 30% SOC remaining. I did not need or pass another supercharger. 

I know what it is.

Ft. Drum has had 6 superchargers for years. Tesla has 4 new ones added but still under plastic covers. The former 6 work fine, the new ones, not yet. The spots are done. Maybe waiting on an inspection.

I suspect since the stop is partially under construction and although the car shows only 6 stalls, some flag somewhere shows it is under construction. Nothing is technically out of service, but the new stalls are not yet active.

The red message should not appear after I leave the stop. That's the bug. And of course, really no way to report bugs.


----------

